
Show HN: Sleep coaching and therapy to improve sleep - rahulshiv
http://www.sleepedy.com
======
rahulshiv
Hey Hacker News

Sleepedy is an iOS app that pairs you with a sleep coach & administers sleep
therapy. We want to help people sleep better without taking any sleeping pills
or aids.

Sleepedy is built around Cognitive Behavioral Therapy for Insomnia or CBT-I
([http://sleepeducation.org/treatment-therapy/cognitive-
behavi...](http://sleepeducation.org/treatment-therapy/cognitive-behavioral-
therapy)). People often confuse sleep hygiene (eg: Don’t use screens at night)
with sleep therapy. Sleep hygiene is good for small deltas in sleep
improvement, but if you’ve struggled with sleep problems for a while, sleep
therapy is the way to go. That being said our app is designed for day time use
and is not really meant to be used at night.

Our therapy is a little too long to explain in this comment but we created a
short guide to it that you can read here: [https://www.sleepedy.com/cbt-for-
insomnia/](https://www.sleepedy.com/cbt-for-insomnia/)

I suffered from insomnia and went through a CBT-I program that helped me sleep
better. The flip side was it cost me $700 out of pocket. My hope is that
Sleepedy makes this incredibly effective therapy more accessible.

Please try us out, we would love to have you onboard and help you get better
sleep.

